# midori browser install failed



## jjjustjjjay (Feb 15, 2010)

i was installing midori web browser i got this error


-Thanks


```
gnome-libtool: compile:  cc -Xc -D__EXTENSIONS__ 
-DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GdkPixbuf\" 
-DGDK_PIXBUF_COMPILATION -I.. -I.. -I../gdk-pixbuf -I../gdk-
pixbuf -DGTK_SYSCONFDIR=\"/usr/local/etc\" 
-DGTK_VERSION=\"2.16.6\" -DGTK_BINARY_VERSION=\"2.10.0\" 
-DGTK_PREFIX=\"/usr/local\" -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -D_REENTRANT 
-I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include 
-I/usr/local/include -DGDK_PIXBUF_ENABLE_BACKEND 
-DPIXBUF_LIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders\" 
-DBUILT_MODULES_DIR=\"./.libs\" -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 
-I/usr/local/include -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES 
-DATK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES 
-DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES 
-DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local
/include -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-
aliasing -Wall -MT gdk-pixbuf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gdk-
pixbuf.Tpo -c gdk-pixbuf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gdk-pixbuf.o
cc: unrecognized option '-Xc'
In file included from gdk-pixbuf-i18n.h:24,
                 from gdk-pixbuf-private.h:31,
                 from gdk-pixbuf.c:32:
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/gi18n-lib.h:29:2: error: #error 
You must define GETTEXT_PACKAGE before including gi18n-lib.h. 
Did you forget to include config.h?
gmake[4]: *** [gdk-pixbuf.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
/work/gtk+-2.16.6/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
/work/gtk+-2.16.6/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
/work/gtk+-2.16.6/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
/work/gtk+-2.16.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/librsvg2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/librsvg2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/midori.
```


----------

